# SXS Advice



## kappy shack (Jan 9, 2013)

Starting to research 20 ga side x side shotguns and I'm looking for advice. I want something light, not "chunky", would prefer an English stock, able to shoot non-tox and would like to be at or below $3K&#8230;which I know in the world of SXS is not much.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Look at the Beretta Silver Hawk. I don't believe that Beretta is still making this gun, but there are used ones around to be had. It was made in 12 and 20 gauges, as well as with an English stock. I believe that the barrel length is 28". A friend has the 12 ga. model and it's a very pleasing gun to look at and throw up. There is at least one at Guns International under $3K.

I've owned a couple of Beretta O/U's over the years and think very highly of them. Some folks may take exception to the fact that it's not manufactured in the US, but that's not an issue for me. After all, we live in a global community -- US businesses certainly are looking to sell outside the US to foreign customers and we should look at products from outside the US, IMHO.

Good luck!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

While not in quite the class that the Berretta would be a very decent well made product is the CZ line either in the Bobwhite or Ringneck. I like the weight and balance of these guns for the dollar and will last a lifetime as well. Bobwhite has the double trigger, Ringneck selector style. Friend bought one of the Ringneck in the Target model and has had no issues with it going on 10,000 rounds. He shoots in a SXS league in Mich and it is one of the most popular guns because of bang for the buck.

These are not the junk like Stoeger and others, these are a well made gun.


----------



## dogknott (Mar 6, 2009)

Check these guys out

http://www.doubleshotguns.com/ugartechea.html


----------

